# any information about cat in india or indian culture



## bacri (Feb 14, 2008)

i m french cat photographer ,i travel mostly in asia taking pictures of cats and normal peoples 
do you know ,any people in india helping cats or place with many cat( market ,fishmen village 
thank for your help
ps:i don t know if i post at he right place


----------

